

A DVR Ad-Eraser Causes Tremors at TV Upfronts - pwg
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/17/business/media/dish-networks-hopper-cuts-ads-and-causes-tremors-at-tv-upfronts.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
MzCranium
This is a great article from Stelter, but he’s mistaken when he claims that
the Auto Hop feature erases ads. I learned in one of my training classes as a
Dish employee that the Auto Hop feature doesn’t manipulate what’s aired during
primetime on CBS, NBC, ABC or FOX. The PrimeTime Anytime feature does record
the shows from these networks during primetime, but the Auto Hop feature only
gives the customer the choice to watch these recordings with or without
commercials.

